# Finding an apartment in PESCARA



## Canuck9

Hi Everyone,

Wow am I relieved to see a website that can help an newbie like me in Italy

I'm moving to Pescara in September and I need to find an apartment. Does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to do this, any advice, warning, inside info??? I've been looking into some websites but I fear with my broken Italian I am missing a lot. 

My move is for at least a year and I am a dual citizen if that matters.

Any help would be great.

Thanks guys.


----------



## sheilamarsco

*accommodation*

hi there it shouldn't be difficult to find a place there are freebie newspapers that give details of apartments to rent or you could try some of the estate agents who have properties. remember that the apartments on the coast will always be more expensive and many don't do long term renting but inland you won't have difficulty finding something. i think the average rental away from the coast would be around 450 euros a month but i live in a rural area so i can't be absolutely sure. if you like i can have a look for one of the newspapers and see what they have and get back to you. best wishes, p.s. you'll love it here






Canuck9 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Wow am I relieved to see a website that can help an newbie like me in Italy
> 
> I'm moving to Pescara in September and I need to find an apartment. Does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to do this, any advice, warning, inside info??? I've been looking into some websites but I fear with my broken Italian I am missing a lot.
> 
> My move is for at least a year and I am a dual citizen if that matters.
> 
> Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks guys.


----------



## Canuck9

Thank you sooo much for responding to me. I've lived in Italy before, but in Tuscany, and I have gotten a couple warnings from people about Pescara, but I've always like it there, so I'm optomistic.

My work is right in the city center...about 2 blocks from the beach, so while I know it will be more expensive I am sorta bound to look for places within walking distance of there as I won't have a car. I know there is public transportation but I will be working strange hours and evenings as well so I'll need something that is close and in a safe area. 

I've seen a lot of places online and hopefully I can arrange some viewings before I leave, and then get there and find something right away...but that's assuming that these agencies work like they do in Canada...and we are talking about Italy here.


----------



## sheilamarsco

*pescara*

don't worry about the agencies or the rumours you have heard about pescara. things work fine here and the city is really great ok it's modern but there are plenty of bars restaurants great shopping and you are always only a short walk from a beautiful clean safe beach. the people are very friendly and i think you will have a wonderful time. best wishes


Canuck9 said:


> Thank you sooo much for responding to me. I've lived in Italy before, but in Tuscany, and I have gotten a couple warnings from people about Pescara, but I've always like it there, so I'm optomistic.
> 
> My work is right in the city center...about 2 blocks from the beach, so while I know it will be more expensive I am sorta bound to look for places within walking distance of there as I won't have a car. I know there is public transportation but I will be working strange hours and evenings as well so I'll need something that is close and in a safe area.
> 
> I've seen a lot of places online and hopefully I can arrange some viewings before I leave, and then get there and find something right away...but that's assuming that these agencies work like they do in Canada...and we are talking about Italy here.


----------



## RachelGiada

*Apartment too*

Hello Canuck9, 

I would hope that once you get settled in you would be so kind to list some realities here. I am retiring to there and been having a tough time finding agents who list for long term. Thanks and best to you and your journeys.

Giada


----------



## kprimavera

HI...I'm from Canada too..Toronto...been here for about 2 years. If u still need help in finding an apartment i know a few friends that are renting...Are you looking for a room or a full apartment?


----------



## Canuck9

Thanks....I did find a place and I actually move in this weekend!! 

I bought a couple newspapers and just started calling...I got really lucky.


----------



## alikipsc

Canuck9 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Wow am I relieved to see a website that can help an newbie like me in Italy
> 
> I'm moving to Pescara in September and I need to find an apartment. Does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to do this, any advice, warning, inside info??? I've been looking into some websites but I fear with my broken Italian I am missing a lot.
> 
> My move is for at least a year and I am a dual citizen if that matters.
> 
> Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks guys.


How did it go...? I know it's been a long time...but im planning to go to Pescara in May and live there...


----------

